# Removing paste wax?



## adjason (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello, I built some new cherry kitchen cabinet drawers last summer and somewhat foolishly finished them with Formby's tung oil (low gloss) and then a coat of paste wax. They still look good but I have realized that I should have used a polyurethyane product for the kitchen cabinets. (In places they are showing some water stains etc). So I'm thinking if I can just get the wax off, I could used a couple coats of wipe on poly to beef up their finish. How would I go about removing the paste wax so the poly will stick? Is denatured alcohol enough to do this? Many thanks, Jason


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Mineral spirits is a solvent for wax. You might consider a phenolic resin varnish such as Waterlox or Behlen's Bar Top, they are both harder than polyurethane varnish.

Jerry


----------



## adjason (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks Jerry! jason


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

For futher reference Formby's Tung Oil Finish is a thin alkd varnish with soya oil.

Jerry


----------

